# Appetizers ... Are They A Snack Or A Meal?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

I've been trying alot of different Appetizer recipes of late,
and I tend to eat eat them as a meal.

The above tray are Loaded Tater Tots, best eaten warm.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2021)

They look good. How do you load a tater tot? Cook, squash them then add topping?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2021)

We eat appys as a meal sometimes. Example - mini spinach pies, stuffed mushrooms, stuffed tomatoes, cheese and crackers.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 18, 2021)

I make a lot of meals from appetizers!  Dim sum, and other Asian appetizers would probably be the most common for me,  but there are a lot of others.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

msmofet said:


> They look good. *How do you load a tater tot?* Cook, squash them then add topping?



Here ya go *MsM* - 
https://thefeatherednester.com/loaded-tater-tots-appetizer-recipe/

These weren't bad, I made the mini's with 2 Trader Joe's
brand Potato Tots ... I should have used 3 and used my 
deeper mini muffin pan instead.
And like I mentioned, they're much better eaten warm... we
were gabbin' far too much and we had two hot appys ... *shrug*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> I make a lot of meals from appetizers!  *Dim sum*, and other Asian appetizers would probably be the most common for me,  but there are a lot of others.



Oh, *pepper*, I sooooooo miss a good Dim Sum House!

But I do improvise from time to time


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 18, 2021)

*KGirl*,  Dumps were one of the things I had recently, with 3 different dip sauces - things that I serve with many dim sums, to make them "different".  Unfortunately, the ones made with raw garlic don't store well in the fridge, as with most things with raw garlic or onions.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

*Assorted Appetizers As A Meal*



Feast Of The Seven Fishes ala k~girl 
I do this every Christmas Eve with the 
dishes changing each year.
I make just small portions of Seven different
appetizers and it's always buffet, even
just for us two.
This year it was Shrimp, Anchovies, Lobster, Salmon, 
Steamed Fish Cake, Ahi or Tuna (raw) 
and HUGE New Zealand Green Lip Mussels (Dh all time favorite!)


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 18, 2021)

I love appetizers!  But with the shut-downs we don't have our get-togethers anymore.  So they usually end up being a meal for me.

But the ones I like the best are freezer-ables.  Make a bunch, freeze, then I can take just 2/4 for a snack or 6/8 for a meal.

Just bought a bunch of mushrooms to stuff with a spicy sausage mix.  Like to keep those on hand in freezer.  
Also the Olive Melts on English Muffins - yumm!

At one point I was trying to put together a 3 course meal of just appetizers.  I thought it would be terrific fun! Unfortunately, the girls didn't think so,  so it has been shelved...  for now


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2021)

Does anyone have   Dim sum recipes to share?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I love appetizers!  ... snipped ...
> But the ones I like the best are *freezer-ables*.  Make a bunch, freeze, then I can take just 2/4 for a snack or 6/8 for a meal.



That's a great idea *dragn*! 

I've been seeing more and more appys in the 
freezer section at the supermarket too! 





** edit - I made up this tray of appys and our card 
game wound up getting cancelled at the very last 
second ... no prob!  That's lunch!!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

msmofet said:


> Does anyone have  * Dim sum recipes* to share?



This is one that I make that is real favorite,
not just at our house, but pretty much
all across Hawaii ... 

https://www.foodland.com/recipe/crispy-gau-gee







They're part of our 'good luck' meal for Chinese New Year.
In fact my Mother and I were just talking about these
and how she sooooo misses them, just like how 
I miss her


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 18, 2021)

I have been out many times when we have shared a half dozen or more first courses as our meal, and it has usually been varied and delicious. I have even been to a few places that specialize in this kind of faire.

But at home this is a lot of work, unless you just do a large quantity of one or two (which I am not a fan of). So I suppose I sit on the fence here.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 18, 2021)

msmofet said:


> Does anyone have   Dim sum recipes to share?



I have tried a few of her recipes with outstanding results (better than quite a number of others)...

https://www.youtube.com/c/SoupedUpRecipes/videos


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> This is one that I make that is real favorite,
> not just at our house, but pretty much
> all across Hawaii ...
> 
> ...





ScottinPollock said:


> I have tried a few of her recipes with outstanding results (better than quite a number of others)...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/SoupedUpRecipes/videos


Thank you both.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 18, 2021)

We have appy meals fairly often.  I try to stick with a theme, i.e. Italian, Spanish, Asian, Mexican, American bar food, etc.  Usually 3-4 different kinds, sometimes just 2.  I've been wanting beef tataki and an Asian mixed seafood salad, maybe some tempura.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 18, 2021)

medtran49 said:


> We have appy meals fairly often.  I try to stick with a theme, i.e. Italian, Spanish, Asian, Mexican, American bar food, etc.  Usually 3-4 different kinds, sometimes just 2.  I've been wanting *beef tataki* and an Asian mixed seafood salad, maybe some tempura.



Uuh  I've never tried that before! I'm in, what time is the dinner bell?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 18, 2021)

The time I tried to suggest a meal of them - the purpose was we were supposed to MAKE them ourselves!  But they just wanted to go to the frozen food section!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> The time I tried to suggest a meal of them - the purpose was we were supposed to MAKE them ourselves!  But they just wanted to go to the frozen food section!


So, which part do you think they were unenthusiastic about? The part where they would have to make them? Or the part with the not-as-tasty premade appies?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 19, 2021)

Im a big fan of variety, so I love when a meal consists of multiple appetizers than just one item.   Sometimes when we go to a new restaurant, we'll order maybe 1 main dish, but multiple appetizers so we can sample a bunch of stuff to get a good idea of the restaurant itself and whether we'll be making a return trip.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 19, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> Im a big fan of variety, so I love when a meal consists of multiple appetizers than just one item.   *Sometimes when we go to a new restaurant, we'll order maybe 1 main dish, but multiple appetizers so we can sample a bunch of stuff to get a good idea of the restaurant itself and whether we'll be making a return trip.*



Exactly!!  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 19, 2021)

Hard to distinguish, taxy, probably a little bit of both.  Also a time factor because yes, many appetizers take a bit effort.  One would be OK but 3 (or more) didn't fly! 

I don't find store appetizers as good as homemade. Sometimes maybe prettier but either too salty, not spicy enough, too much breading, etc. But yes, certainly faster! 

We didn't get far enough into the planning to see who would cook what, where, and all the other whatfors.  

So it is still on my to-do list.  Work out what can be done, frozen. day-before, fridge, morning of, then all cooked or just heated, etc.

I'm sure that those here who have done catering (or that style) for years could work it out in a minute or so.  But like the Tin Man and now a Gingerbread "Greenhouse" with all the glass windows of sheet gelatin - I don't have a formula or lesson sheet to follow. All done from whatever I can glean from Dr. Google.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 19, 2021)

Agreed *Larry* and *Ross*! 
DH and I do the same.
We discovered on our last long road trip that
it's better to order multiple small dishes,
or 2 appy,s a main and share ...
then there's no leftovers to deal with in a hotel room.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that they're a snack too   I always have pot stickers, spring rolls, mini knishes, pizza bites ... within arms reach if I need a quick fix, minimal prep snack.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 19, 2021)

A couple of friends and I used to do the multi appies thing...  but seeing as it has been close to 12/14 years since I've gone to a restaurant worthy of a comment ....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 23, 2021)

It's a Neighborhood Gal Pal's card game day
and I made this:



Crudités with "Everything But The Bagel Dip",
made with this:

 

I saw this on a YouTube Streaming program, thought
I'd give it a try since it was half off 
(kinda spendy for an 8oz. tub of cream cheese $4.xx USD full pirce )

and some of this:



since neither DH nor I cared for the Bread that I made this with:



I made up the dip last night to meld in the `fridge overnight,
but I did have to taste it to make sure that it was edible 

DELICIOUS!!!

I made a second *meal* out of a small bowl of dip
and small Baby Carrots!
I'll be making another meal of this dip today for lunch 

*Cook's note: I did not care for the Aged Cheddar Cream Cheese
on it's on on a cracker, but MAN!  This combined with some
Sour Cream and seasonings is terrific!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2021)

As a vegetarian, often times at weddings ( especially years ago when he main course for vegetarians was literally steamed vregetables). we would have to make a meal out of the cocktail Hour/ smorgasbord prior to the main meal.   Honestly, I sill look forward to that part of the wedding.  So much variety.   Back I the day, I used to work for a photographer shooting weddings, bar mitzvahs ...   Rarely were we given  a meal to eat, but we were always welcome the cocktail hour to grab a Bite to eat.


----------

